# Iconic Divers.



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is a quick pic of my small but perfectly formed diver collection.

Just need the SBDX-005 Historical Tuna to complete the collection. Exactly how hard is it to get hold of this Mother of all Tunas?

Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic collection 

I love the Marine Master........


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

They look fab together but more pics of them on their own would be nice 

Paul


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> They look fab together but more pics of them on their own would be nice
> 
> Paul


Here ya go!!














































Thanks for taking the time to look chaps.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool!

So why have you moved the bezels zero marker to the 4 o clock position on each watch? :huh:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

doesn't the Rolex look tiny and a bit weak against the Marine Master i love it does it have a model number i need to get one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> doesn't the Rolex look tiny and a bit weak against the Marine Master i love it does it have a model number i need to get one


SBDX001

About Â£900 new as a import I think

About Â£700-800 second hand and worth every penny....


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah just been looking them up i never knew that seiko made watches in that price bracket but as you say seems to be well worth it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Check the prices of the Grand Seikos or Credors then, that will be an eye opener


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Cool!
> 
> So why have you moved the bezels zero marker to the 4 o clock position on each watch? :huh:


To match the crown? :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

minkle said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!
> ...


Ah ha...I first thought that..Untill I looked at the Rolex again :tongue2: and another :tongue2: back at at you...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Damn it! :tongue2: Maybe 40 is his lucky number? :tongue2:


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

wow, and i just have two monsters....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

OMG after seeing this  I feel that I might have to own one now, question is how do I justify to myself that I need another dive watch


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> OMG after seeing this  I feel that I might have to own one now, question is how do I justify to myself that I need another dive watch


Phil, you might have to own one, but would you wear it - it is massive :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You could be right, it would easily be the largest by far ... might have to try one first :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know why but that photo is misleading, the MM is not as big as that photo suggests.....Its 42mm if I remember right...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I dont know why but that photo is misleading, the MM is not as big as that photo suggests.....Its 42mm if I remember right...


Your right, just had a look and it's 42mm :thumbsup:

Looks like it could still be on the list then :clap:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why but that photo is misleading, the MM is not as big as that photo suggests.....Its 42mm if I remember right...
> ...


Oh well, it's only one more :blink: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to being slightly disappointed when I got my SBDX001. It is only 42mm and did not seem very substantial on the wrist. Hence the reason I flipped it quite quickly. It was beautifully finished however. Think I prefer the Tunas as have had 3 now.. :tongue2: Mind you - flipped them as well. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > OMG after seeing this  I feel that I might have to own one now, question is how do I justify to myself that I need another dive watch
> ...


Sure is a mighty fine watch.........Don't find many of them around. I should know, I've been looking for quite sometime...

Good on you.... Cheers Jamie...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I dont know why but that photo is misleading, the MM is not as big as that photo suggests.....Its 42mm if I remember right...


It wears large though Jason, I really regret selling mine


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why but that photo is misleading, the MM is not as big as that photo suggests.....Its 42mm if I remember right...
> ...


Oh yes I agree John, I think its superb, every bit as good as the Subs and Seamasters out there, its just it looks massive next to that Sub, but the difference is not as huge as that in reality is what I was trying to say...


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Want one......

Think the photo is skewed a bit by the way it is sitting on its bracelet.... it is already a good few mil higher before the case starts.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Yeah I suppose it is, but that also causes problems as I need to find something to sell :lol:


----------

